
The Impact of the 'Open' Workspace on Human Collaboration - simonebrunozzi
https://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Pages/item.aspx?num=54899
======
simonebrunozzi
This is the most relevant part:

> Open architecture appeared to trigger a natural human response to socially
> withdraw from officemates and interact instead over email and IM.

As we all knew, all along.

